# could there be a problem with my filter?



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

I have 4 fish in my tank, 2 comet goldfish and 2 bubble eyed ones(???). The bubble eyed are around 1 inch, if that, and the goldfish are 1.5inch/2inch. Oh and an apple snail. 
But last few day's they seem to hang around the top more than normal, the goldfish are the worst for it. 
My filter seem's to be working fine, i've had it out, cleaned it, changed the sponge inside. But there still doing it.
And the filter is fine for the size of the tank (1ft 5 by 1ft 5)
I'm planning on moving them to a larger tank as soon as i can get it's stand back. 
Should i get more oxygenating plants, or maybe an air stone?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If the sponge was the only media in the filter you have just thrown away the bacteria that were keeping your fish alive


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

I've always cleaned the filter and it's never affected the fish. And it says on the side of the filter box to change the sponge every three months, so doing it 1 week early i doubt will kill my fish.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

so you don't know anything about the nitrification cycle?


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

i'm well aware of the nitrification cycle.

When i washed the sponges i used the water from the tank, and only changed half the sponge, but left the charcole as it was. 

I'm not wanting a massive discussion about what i do or don't know. I want to know if my filter is on its way out, or if i need a stronger one.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

When you said you changed the sponge inside i thought you meant you changed the sponge.
To check if your filters on its way out or you need a bigger one test the water


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

All levels are fine. I have tested 3 different time's just to check, and they all come back near enough the same.
I tested last week, sunday and today. 
The filter seem's fine, working the same as it always has anyway.

I have 2 gold fish and its 1 in perticular that is worse for it. 
The 2 bubble eyes will mainly go to the top at feeding time, the other gold fish spends around an hour at a time at the top, but the other one is there none stop. it'll go to the bottom, but swim straight back up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

OK folks, I can see where this is going. 

Here's the deal: fish linger at the surface usually due to poor water quality - but it's not always because your filter is about to kick the bucket. You mentioned that you tested the water; what did you test it with and do you have the results?

The goldfish may be small right now, but they still produce a lot of waste - both solid (faeces) and chemical (ammonia). It's quite possible that the filter can't cope with the amount of waste being produced, resulting in less than perfect water conditions.


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

bare in mind that goldfish produce a huge amount of waste for their size. the filter may be adequate for the size of the tank, but it probably wont mean a tank so heavily stocked with goldfish.


----------



## blubell (Nov 22, 2010)

I think i have it sorted now. 
I added more plants today and tinkered with the filter and everything seems ok now. Only thing at the top is my snail. All the other's are hanging around the bottom or middle, only came up once when i fed them.


----------

